
Building Startups in a developing/developed Country: Taiwan (Part 1) - francistan
http://francistan.me/2011/08/27/building-startups-in-a-developingdeveloped-country-%e2%80%93-taiwan-part-1/
======
Aqwis
Questioning whether Taiwan is a developed country is disingenuous -- its GDP
(PPP) per capita, which is the statistic that matters, is about 34,000 USD,
about the same as a typical country in Western Europe, and higher than South
Korea. That Taiwan is not a member of the OECD has more to do with politics
than wealth.

------
olalonde
I'm planning to write a similar post for Shenzhen, China. (see
[http://syskall.com/first-startup-tuesdays-in-shenzhen-a-
succ...](http://syskall.com/first-startup-tuesdays-in-shenzhen-a-success) for
a quick overview)

------
barkingcat
Just as a prop - Plurk is a Canadian startup! Based in Toronto!

